# Как настроисть сглаживание при маштабировании изображений?

## ivan1180

У меня установлена Gentoo amd64 + KDE 4.3. При маштабировании картинки в браузерах изображения пикселизируются  : 

http://images.people.overclockers.ru/185102.png

Верхяя надпись - скрин шот виндовс, нижняя -линукс.

Как сделать чтобы изображения маштибировались с сглаживанием?

----------

## cord

тоже интересно...

В ACDSee оно работало превосходно, под линуксом так и не нашел хорошего просмотрщика.

----------

## fank

http://guichaz.free.fr/gliv/

IrfanView вроде работает под wine

----------

